# A little scared...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

The wife is watching the football *pregame* show. Something bad is definitely about to happen.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hehe, you'd better run out and get that tank while she is preoccupied! I guess when a team is doing well, everybody wants to watch them.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What's football?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know, Erik. [smilie=r: Don't ask me.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

You should make a Bengals theme tank ;-P


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, you could get a bunch of those little plastic Bengal's helmets and scatter them around the bottom of the tank. Then toss in some old model car tires and some trash. It would be a perfect Ohio River scape. It would simulate how distraught the fans are assuming the Bengals continue to loose  

Yeah, yeah I know the Ravens are really sucking this year. Go ahead, rub it in


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Yeah, you could get a bunch of those little plastic Bengal's helmets and scatter them around the bottom of the tank. Then toss in some old model car tires and some trash. It would be a perfect Ohio River scape.


Got to add an old grocery cart too! I have seen a river bottom 'scape like this at the New England Aquarium years ago. Of course it was next to a healthy eco-system example tank to compare. It was of the Charles River.


----------

